# L'espace occupé par gentoo sur votre disque dur

## digimag

Bonjour,

Je commence à m'inquiter quand à l'esapce qu'il me reste sur le disque dur.

J'avais prévu 6 Go pour la racine et 2 Go pour /home. C'était largement suffisant pour Mandrake ou Slackware.

Alors qu'avec Gentoo, je suis assez loin d'avoir tout installé et je vois que 80% de la partition racine est déjà occupée! Ccache en est à 500 Mo, mais il utilise une autre partition.

Il faudrait que je fasse le ménage, mais je me demande ce qui peut prendre une telle taille  :Rolling Eyes:  . C'est un peu anormal je trouve.

Si vous avez une idée, n'hésitez pas. Pendant le vote, essayez d'inclure tout sauf l'espace de votre dossier /home.

Merci

----------

## kwenspc

faut vider /usr/portage/distfiles de temps en temps

moi je suis à 5Go pour ma gentoo et j'ai pas mal d'applis (OOo, firefox, evolution, lib gnome, lib kde, nautiluse, quake3, ardour, rosegarden etc... pour les plus grosses et j'en oublis énormément)

----------

## l.slysz

meme constat, mais je ne m'inquiete pas pour l'instant  :Laughing: 

il suffirait de supprimer toutes les sources qui ne t'interessent plus pour regagner l'espace perdu je pense  :Wink: 

edit: grilled  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*

----------

## digimag

EDIT: Une erreur de double-post  :Sad: Last edited by digimag on Wed Jun 29, 2005 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## digimag

Merci pour vos réponses et pour l'indiaction sur /var/ltmp/portage/.

Merci, mais je pensais que le dossier "/var/tmp/" était automatiquement vidé!

Bah non il est plein chez moi! Pourtant je redémarre mon ordi chaque soir. Et ils servent à quoi, ces fichiers?

En tout cas j'ai gagné 600 Mo en nettoyant ça, ce qui est considérable. Je suis à 67 %.

Il n'y  pas une commande qui permet de calculer la taille de tous les fichiers contenu dans un dossier précis? Comme ça je pourrai inspecter mon système.

----------

## _kal_

```
kal@nice ~ $ df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/sda3              34G  2,3G   32G   7% /

udev                  250M  2,9M  247M   2% /dev

/dev/sda1              92M  4,8M   82M   6% /boot

/dev/sdb1             231G  103G  117G  47% /mnt/250GO

none                  250M     0  250M   0% /dev/shm

```

 :Wink: 

Firefox, Thunderbird, Fluxbox, FVWM ...

----------

## digimag

Merci _kal_, mais:

Je connais df, mais il n'affiche pas la taille d'un dossier précis, masi des points de montage.

EDIT: 2,5 Go! Tu as effacé quelque chose?Last edited by digimag on Wed Jun 29, 2005 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

va dans le repertoire qui t'interesse et fais

```
du --max-depth=1 -h
```

Sinon, les fichiers dans /tmp sont des fichiers temporaires - quand un emerge echoue, les fichiers ne sont pas retires automatiquement... Ca finit par s'ajouter! J'en ai gagne beaucoup, de la place, recemment..  :Smile: 

[edit: evidemment pour un dossier en particulier, va dans le repertoire au-dessus]

----------

## digimag

Merci Trevoke  :Wink: Last edited by digimag on Wed Jun 29, 2005 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Merci _kal_, mais:
> 
> Je connais df, mais il n'affiche pas la taille d'un dossier précis, masi des points de montage.
> 
> EDIT: 2,5 Go! Tu as effacé quelque chose?

 

Bah tout est sur mon point de montage /  :Wink: 

Nan j'ai formatté et j'ai reinstall gentoo depuis le stage 1 avec fluxbox et juste les programmes qui m'interesse : c'est tout  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> va dans le repertoire qui t'interesse et fais
> 
> ```
> du --max-depth=1 -h
> ```
> ...

 /me utilise plutôt du -sh dans le dossier voulu.

Sinon il y a quelques utilitaires graphiques pas mal : xdiskusage, FileLight (QT) etc. qui permettent de remonter de la racine vers tous les sous-répertoires.

----------

## digimag

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   Merci _kal_, mais:
> 
> Je connais df, mais il n'affiche pas la taille d'un dossier précis, masi des points de montage.
> 
> EDIT: 2,5 Go! Tu as effacé quelque chose? 
> ...

   :Rolling Eyes: 

Moi aussi c'est depuis le stage1, mais Slackware prend 2 Go avec tout tout tout...

----------

## kwenspc

slackware n'a pas portage, et ça m'étonnerait que tu ais tout tout tout

----------

## digimag

J'ai presque tous les logiciels dessus, OpenOffice, les Mozilla, KDE, gnome, Wmaker, apache, cups, kdegames... Enormement de choses.

----------

## spider312

beaucoup  :Very Happy:  mais avec ut2004, et quelques mods, ça va vite  :Laughing: 

utilise des "du -hs repertoire/*" biens placés pour trouver ou se cache tout ça

par exemple tu fais un "du -hs /*", tu vois que /usr prends de la place tu fais "du -hs /usr/*" etc ...

la version graphique de ça s'apelle xdiskusage (filelight fait ça en beaucoup plus joli, mais c'est KDE)

----------

## LeCadet

il y a aussi kdirstat qui est tres joli, fonctionnel et qui contient des outils avances (nettoyage...)

----------

## marvin rouge

22 GO sur / (sans compter /home) ... va falloir faire un peu de ménage. ou pas.

----------

## Will11

3,6 Go  :Wink:  et avec le home 9,4Go

----------

## Trevoke

```
$ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda7              18G   11G  7.1G  61% /

udev                  759M  632K  758M   1% /dev

cachedir               18G   11G  7.1G  61% /lib/splash/cache

/dev/hda8              18G  6.4G   12G  36% /home

/dev/hda3              19G   13G  5.5G  69% /home/vmware

/dev/hda9              17G  4.7G   13G  28% /usr/portage

/dev/hda1              19G  2.2G   17G  12% /mnt/win98

none                  759M     0  759M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda5              99M   23M   72M  25% /boot

/dev/hda2              19G   33M   18G   1% /home/vmteam

```

C'est un petit peu le bordel quand meme  :Smile: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda5              19G   14G  5.1G  73% /

udev                  442M  2.7M  440M   1% /dev

/dev/sda6             9.4G  4.5G  4.9G  48% /home

/dev/sda7             108G   77G   31G  72% /Media

/dev/sda8              18G   12G  6.2G  65% /Shared

none                  442M     0  442M   0% /dev/shm

```

Sachant quand même que :

```
$ du -hs /opt/ut2004 /opt/americas-army

6.5G    /opt/ut2004

1.9G    /opt/americas-army

```

Donc la gentoo et toutes les applis sauf ces deux montres : <6 Go

Edit : mon /usr/portage/distfile est à peu près vide, mais mon système inclus un certain nombre de trucs assez lourds.

----------

## kedalel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> va dans le repertoire qui t'interesse et fais
> 
> J'en ai gagne beaucoup, de la place, recemment.. 

 

Récupéré 3Giga (les compilations d'openoffice foirée ca prend un peu de place  :Very Happy: )

Merci d'avoir rappelé /var/temp/portage  :Embarassed: 

(et en passant mon df -h)

```
Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hda3             2,9G  815M  1,9G  30% /

udev                  379M  2,7M  376M   1% /dev

/dev/hda5             9,4G  4,8G  4,2G  54% /usr

/dev/hda6              24G  1,8G   21G   8% /var

/dev/hda7              74G   25G   46G  36% /home

none                  379M     0  379M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1              38M  6,7M   30M  19% /boot
```

(mon var est un peu gros pour mon utilisation... faudra que je le réduise un de ces jours)

----------

## Ti momo

Mon install toute fraiche par contre j'ai pas encore vider Distfiles et tmp, par contre si je veut ajouter 5Go à mon / et que je recup 5 go de ma partoche windows avec partition magic et que ensuite je réattribue l'espace libre ca risque de foiré ou pas ?

 *Quote:*   

> Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur
> 
> /dev/sda3              15G  3,5G   11G  26% /
> 
> udev                  252M  2,5M  249M   1% /dev
> ...

 

----------

## Trevoke

Je sais qu'il y a au moins une pensee coherente mais je ne l'ai pas comprise. Tu recommences avec de la ponctuation stp?  :Smile: 

En passant (resolu) dans le titre il me semble, non?

[Edit: formate carrement ton titre comme indique dans le thread "comment se servir du forum" merci!]

----------

## digimag

 *Ti momo wrote:*   

> Mon install toute fraiche par contre j'ai pas encore vider Distfiles et tmp, par contre si je veut ajouter 5Go à mon / et que je recup 5 go de ma partoche windows avec partition magic et que ensuite je réattribue l'espace libre ca risque de foiré ou pas ?

 Non, à priori non, en tout cas si tu ne changes pas l'ordre ou le nombre des partitions.

----------

## Ti momo

 *digimag wrote:*   

>  *Ti momo wrote:*   Mon install toute fraiche par contre j'ai pas encore vider Distfiles et tmp, par contre si je veut ajouter 5Go à mon / et que je recup 5 go de ma partoche windows avec partition magic et que ensuite je réattribue l'espace libre ca risque de foiré ou pas ? Non, à priori non, en tout cas si tu ne changes pas l'ordre ou le nombre des partitions.

 

Là j'ai emergé gparted ce soir je testerais avec, si j'ai le courage je ferais un dump j'en ai trop marre d'installer ...

----------

## nuts

actuellement j'ai 13Go mais mon disftfile est bien rempli ainsi que la presence de jeux tel que doom3.

d'ailleur je fait un petit bricolage pour que mes jeux prennent moins de place. en effet ut2004 pese ~700Mo chez moi. si vous avez un dual boot avec windows par exemple, installez vos jeux sur une partition fat32. installer le jeu sous linux et creer des lien symbolique qui vont bien.

exemple pour enemy territory, j ai supprimer les .pak de la version linux et j'ai fait des ln -s vers ceux de la version windows

idem pour les rep textures, map, sound, music de ut2004 etc...

c'est du gain de place

----------

## nonas

```
$ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda4              15G  6.9G  6.6G  52% /

udev                  442M  2.6M  439M   1% /dev

/dev/sda1              69M   15M   51M  23% /boot

/dev/sda2              19G   14G  4.7G  74% /home

none                  442M     0  442M   0% /dev/shm
```

Gnome, OOo, FF etc.

----------

## penguin_totof

```
duron chris # df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hda3              14G   12G  1,5G  90% /

udev                  379M  2,7M  376M   1% /dev

cachedir               14G   12G  1,5G  90% /lib/splash/cache

/dev/hda4              59G   46G  9,7G  83% /home

none                  379M     0  379M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1              38M   26M   11M  70% /boot

```

----------

## scout

```
Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/md0              502M   89M  414M  18% /

udev                  251M  2,8M  249M   2% /dev

/dev/racine/usr       5,0G  4,0G  1,1G  80% /usr

/dev/racine/var       4,0G  1,3G  2,8G  31% /var

/dev/racine/tmp       2,0G  273M  1,8G  14% /tmp

/dev/racine/opt       2,0G  1,6G  507M  76% /opt

/dev/racine/home      5,5G  5,5G   50M 100% /home

/dev/data/ftp         130G  127G  3,1G  98% /home/ftp
```

auquels ils faut enlever:

```
436M    /usr/portage/distfiles

753M    /opt/quake3
```

soit 4.5Go environ.

J'ai fluxbox, firefox, openoffice, des applis de gnome et zéro kde, mais quand même qt pour utiliser lyx

----------

## blasserre

```
# df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hda5             1,9G  1,1G  724M  61% /

udev                  505M  2,6M  503M   1% /dev

/dev/hda6             7,6G  4,8G  2,5G  67% /usr

/dev/hda7             7,6G  3,3G  3,9G  46% /home

/dev/hda8              11G  2,8G  7,0G  29% /mnt/local/tmp

/dev/sda1              39G   13G   26G  34% /mnt/local/stock1

/dev/sda2              39G   31G  8,0G  80% /mnt/local/stock2

/dev/sdb1              39G   18G   22G  45% /mnt/local/stock3

/dev/sdb2              39G  5,7G   33G  15% /mnt/local/System

none                  505M     0  505M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda2              54M   15M   36M  30% /boot

```

dont :

```
# du -sh /mnt/local/System/*

1,2G    /mnt/local/System/bebe_gentoo

1,9G    /mnt/local/System/ccache

3,0G    /mnt/local/System/portage

32K     /mnt/local/System/portdir_overlay

30M     /mnt/local/System/postgresql

232M    /mnt/local/System/var

922K    /mnt/local/System/wine_benj

186M    /mnt/local/System/www

```

je ne jette rien  :Laughing: 

----------

